# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  لو كنت جالس على البحر ويش تكتب على رمالة ؟؟

## رنيم الحب

صباحكم / مسائكم خير
اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد





لوووو كنت جالس على البحر ويش تكتب على رمالة ؟؟


أعجبني فأحببت أن تشاركوني فيه 
وأن تسطرو كل مايخالجكم من احاسيس 
على رمــــــــال الشاطىء

أطيب التحـــــــــــــايا مع خالص دعواتي لكم جميعـــــــآآ ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

سأسطر كلماات الهمووم والآلام المجتمعه في صدري
وجميع ذكرياتي القاسيه كي يمحووهاا موج البحر 
ويبعثر حروفهاا بين قطراته 
بعدهاا اتمنى ان اعيش سعيدا ،،،
رنيم الحب طرح جمييل 
تشكري عليه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اكتب كل ما يجول في خاطري وذهني با كلمه صغير

طرح حلو ..يسلمووووو

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحـب ..}*
*ههه مدري شسآلفة البحر هاليومين بالشبكه .. ^_^* 
*عن نفسي بكتب .. [ مجنونه وبكيفي ..!*
*ههه ويمكن إأكتب أشيـآئآت مآ تنكتب هنآ .. ~*
*تسسلمي ع الطرح الحلوو ...* 
*لآعدمـ من جودكـ رنيم ..* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآإء ..}*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

خذ قلبي وأغسله بقطرة من عالمك........


هذا ماسأخلده على رمال البحر ......

غاليتي رنيم ....رئعة في اختياركِ عزيزتي..

راق لي لابعد الحدود ..

للمعلومية الموضوع سبق طرحه ...ولكن كونه لم يأخذ حقه ...إذ كان القديم وُضع في النقاش والحوار ومن ثم تم إغلاقه كونه منقول...

ولم يأخذ حقه من الردود...


لذا سوف يتم العمل على إبقاءه هنا ....


مع خالص شكرنا لعطاءكم...


لازلنا نتعطش لقطرة ندية من عطاءك...فكوني بالقرب  :)


موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل


(تحوطكِ عناية الحجة عجل الله فرجه)

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..*
*كل الشكر لك أختي رنومه ع الطرح الحلو*
*بالنسبه لي بكتب ع الرمل وأخلي كل الأعضآء يشوفونه..*
*بكتب..*
*وح ـشتوني يآ أغلى إخوآن بحيآآتي*
*إشتقت لكم كثـــير* 
*ومتبآآركين بالمولد يآبعد هلكووون كله ..*

*بس إذآ جيت مرهـ ثآنيه بكتب شي غير ..*

*تحيآتي ..*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## علي pt

آه يا بحر
آه يـــا بحر متى سأدفن فيك احزانى......
وأتخلص من كل الآمى ..........وامحو كل اسرارى.........تعبت يا بحر من كل احبابى
من كل منافق وأنانى،،،،،،سأرمى فيك كل احلامى ........احلامى الماضية والمتمثلة أمامى......
يا بحر فى رحابك ســـأترك كل صورى .......كل الصور القبيحة والجملية محالِ......
يا بحر لا يوجد مثلك انسانِ ......ام نحن فى زمناً يقال انه زمناً انانى...............
يا بحــــــر:
أتمن الا تغضب منى ....لأنى أشاكيك هموهى......آه يا بحــــركــــم تحملتنى......
آه يـــــــــابحر

----------


## وردة وعتاب

انا بكتب وينك ياقاسي كاااافي غياااب 

ومتباركين بالمولد نسألكم الدعاااء

----------


## عنيده

_بكتب كل يجي ع خاطري .._ 

_من فرح اوحزن .._ 

_ع حسب اللحظه_ 

_بس اتوقع اني بنسى كل شي و انا اتامل البحر .._ 

_لي عوده ان شاء الله . ._

_موفقين_

----------


## رنيم الحب

> سأسطر كلماات الهمووم والآلام المجتمعه في صدري
> وجميع ذكرياتي القاسيه كي يمحووهاا موج البحر 
> ويبعثر حروفهاا بين قطراته 
> بعدهاا اتمنى ان اعيش سعيدا ،،،
> رنيم الحب طرح جمييل 
> تشكري عليه



 يسلموو أخـــوي .. 
**نبراس ** 
على مرورك الراائع 
وأبعدالله عنك جميع الهموم والأحزان بحق صاحب الزمان 
وأراك السعـــادة ماحييت .. 
مــــوفق لكل خير .. 
تححياتي القلبية .. 
.×.رنيــ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## رنيم الحب

> اكتب كل ما يجول في خاطري وذهني با كلمه صغير
> 
> 
> طرح حلو ..يسلمووووو



 غـــــاليتي ..
**أنين القلب**
 كل الشكر لك لمرورك الرائع .. 
ولاحـــــــــــــــرمنا الله منك .. 
ودعواااتي لك بالتوفيق .. 
تحياتي..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## رنيم الحب

> *مرآإأحـب ..}*
> *ههه مدري شسآلفة البحر هاليومين بالشبكه .. ^_^*
> *..وهــــــــــل هناك أجمل من البحر ..؟؟* 
> *عن نفسي بكتب .. [ مجنونه وبكيفي ..!*
> *..لست مجنونه بل راائعة ..*
> *ههه ويمكن إأكتب أشيـآئآت مآ تنكتب هنآ .. ~*
> *خذي راحتك ..ولك الحرية التامه*
> *تسسلمي ع الطرح الحلوو ...* 
> *لآعدمـ من جودكـ رنيم ..* 
> ...



غـاليتي .. 
**كبرياء ** 
أسعدني مرورك الرائع 
ولاحــرمنا الله منك .. 
موفقة لكل خير ..
تحيااتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## رنيم الحب

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
> خذ قلبي وأغسله بقطرة من عالمك........ 
> 
> هذا ماسأخلده على رمال البحر ...... 
> غاليتي رنيم ....رئعة في اختياركِ عزيزتي.. 
> راق لي لابعد الحدود .. 
> للمعلومية الموضوع سبق طرحه ...ولكن كونه لم يأخذ حقه ...إذ كان القديم وُضع في النقاش والحوار ومن ثم تم إغلاقه كونه منقول... 
> ولم يأخذ حقه من الردود... 
> 
> ...



غـــاليتي المتميزة .. 
**دمعــــة على السطور** 
رااائعة دائمـــآآ بحضورك الراااقي 
وأشتاق لبصماتك التي تترك أثرآآ عميقآآ في نفسي 
فكــــوني هنا .. 
فلازلنا بحاجة للمــــــزيد .. 

ولك كل الشكر لابقاء موضوعي 
وأتمنى أن يعجب الأعضاء 
ولاحـــــــرمنا الله منك .. 
ودعـــواتي لك بالتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج 
بحــــــــق صاحب الزمان (عج)..
تحيااتي القلبية .. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## رنيم الحب

> *السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
> 
> *كل الشكر لك أختي رنومه ع الطرح الحلو*
> *ولك كل شكري لمرورك الرائع*
> *بالنسبه لي بكتب ع الرمل وأخلي كل الأعضآء يشوفونه..*
> *بكتب..*
> *وح ـشتوني يآ أغلى إخوآن بحيآآتي*
> *إشتقت لكم كثـــير* 
> ...



يسلموو غـــاليتي .. 
**أحــــلى شقاوة** 
لمرورك الرائع .. 
ولاحــرمنا الله منك .. 
موفقة لكل خير .. 
تحيااتي القلية..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا على الكتيبه راح اكتب اسمي 

الهموم راح ارميها رمي في قاع البحر

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بكتب ...*

*رحمتـكـ يــــاربــ ..*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

سوف اكتب يامــــــــهدينا الفرج متى؟؟

----------


## ABU A7MED

اشتقتلك يا ملاااااااااك :)

----------


## غرام أحباب

أناعمري
أنتظاااري لك...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 

أيا أنت...........دثّر قلبي الصغير....!! 
ولتندثر أحرفي من رمال الشاطئ إلى روح البحر.......حتى تصل له... 

غاليتي..دائماً مُتألقة.... 
حمد لله على سلامتك لاأتعب من ترديدها... :) كوني اشتاقكِ هنا بالذات (في القسم) 
تقبل الله زيارتكم وعدتم بحوائجكم المقضية إن شاء الله تعالى بحق الوديعة ومصائبها... 

فلتسقط على قلبك ألطاف الاله...ولتحوطكِ عناية محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

راح اكتب 
بل واحفر بأضلاع قلبي ..
وحشتيني يالغاليه مووووووووت
متى ترجعي وترجع ايامنا سوا ..
اشتاقك بعنف ...

----------


## وردة وعتاب

مــــــــتى تــتــــلاقى الاحبـــاب!!؟

----------


## أسرار الليل

بكتب على الرمـل ..
وآخييييييييرا ياادنيــآ ريحتيني .. .!
:>

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا قلبي

----------


## غرام أحباب

كل عام وأنت بخير ياأغلى البشر

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تـــــــــــــــــــــــــعب قــــــــــلبي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طال انتظار الفرج ..*
*لك الحمد ياربي لقرب تحقيقه..*

----------


## وردة وعتاب

متى تتحقق الاحلام.......؟

----------


## عنيده

لا تبرر لي خطاااااااااك .. ما ابي اسمع عذر

----------


## همسة ألم

أنتظرني يآبحر 
قادمه لك مع هموم تقوف عمري ...

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أحب الحياة   أحب السكون
أحب الخيال أحب المنون

----------


## حلاالكون

ياليت قلبي وله حبك ولا إختارك

----------


## عنيده

_يا بحر وصل سلامي لهم .._ 

_و قول لهم مشتااااااااااااااااااق .._

----------


## صمت الحزن

لاتحاسبني على وعد وعته

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ضع قطرات دمي بين يديك..
وأشعل شمعتي لعلها تحيي قلبي من جديد..

----------


## عنيده

بكتب .. 

اللي يبينا عيت النفس تبيه .. و اللي نبيه عيى البخت لا يجيبه ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

سأرحل بهدوء لتصمت قليلاً..
كفاية صراخاً وبكاء..

----------


## وردة وعتاب

ويــــــــــلاه ضاق الصدر ولا ذكر يسأل علي ويـــــــــــــلاه

----------


## همسة ألم

لااعرف مااصنع 
الإختبارات تملكني

----------


## همس الصمت

اشتاقكِـــــــــــ بعنف ..

----------


## صمت الحزن

وحشتني كثر السكوت كثر الحكي من غير صوت

----------


## اتعبني فراقك

مشكوره على الطرح 
بكتب كل مايدور في دهني

----------


## هانية وداعية

*بكتب طفشت من هالدنيا ...*

*أما آن الظهور يامولاي .. فقد ضاااااااااااااق صدري*  :sad2:

----------


## وردة وعتاب

متى تتحقق الاحلام ...؟

----------


## التائهه

سأكتب على شاطئ البحر
      تهت مع امواج البحر من هنا وهناك فأختم عليه الام 
قلبي المجروح فلم يعد له رجعة الى عالم الخذاع

                          التاااااااااااااائهة

----------


## رنيم الحب

سأكتب .. 
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابحر .. 
خذي الى جوارك لعلي أغرق بعيدآآ فأكون موجة من أمواجك المتلاطمة

----------


## وردة وعتاب

يادنيا كافي عبوس لي اضحكي لي ولو بالغلط

----------


## عنيده

بكتب : 

اااه يا القهر اااه ..

----------


## حلاالكون

حسبت الليل بغيابك يمرن الليال دهور 
وكني شايل بقلبي ليال الوقت وشهوره

----------


## وردة وعتاب

قلبي اوفى اناس ماينسى حبيبه 

وعادة المجروح يتعنى لطبيبه

----------


## عنيده

بكتب :

*تمنيت أكون أنا وياك*
*عالبحر نضوي الشموع*
*وننتظرالوقت يمر لجل*
*أحتفل بميلادك ياقمر*
*وأباركلك بلي مضى*
*واللي جايلك من عمر*
*وأهمسلك كل عام وإنت بخير*
*يا أحلى البشر*
*تصدق عاد احترت بالهديه*
*الورد ولاّ العطر*
*لا إنت قدرك أكبرمن هالقدر*
*ولجل هذابهديلك كلمة*
*تذكرني بها طول العمر*
*أحبك يا أغلى البشرツ* 

*بمناسبه عيد ميلاد اختي العزيزه ..*

*موفقين ..*

----------


## جنى الورود

*اكتب مايجول بخاطري من هموم !!!!*
*تسلمي عزيزتي رنيم*

----------

